# Brad to support Froome for the 2013 tour



## jdtate101 (24 Oct 2012)

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...ver-Tour-de-France-in-2013.aspx#ixzz2AEMzpIrO

Says he will target the Giro, and ride for Chris in support during the tour. Wonder if this was part of the deal to keep Chris onboard, but I suspect it's also a mix of Brad's good nature in repaying the dept, and also him not fancying the return of Bertie to the race.

Should be a good one this yr...


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Oct 2012)

Bugger...that should read 2013 in the title....DAMN my fat fingers


----------



## thom (24 Oct 2012)

It's also just the way things are in the real world - it is rather unrealistic to go for winning consecutive tours and given the respective parcours, the Giro seems better suited to him this year than the tour is.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Oct 2012)

It's a good decision, the route is much more suited to Froome next year.


----------



## Sam Cycling (24 Oct 2012)

and back Contador in the Tour !


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Oct 2012)

Sam Cycling said:


> and back Contador in the Tour !


To test positive for what?


----------



## SoloCyclist (24 Oct 2012)

Am I being cynical thinking it would be better for SKY if Froome lost the Tour instead of Wiggins now that Contador is back?


----------



## BJH (24 Oct 2012)

I think it was always expected that this year would be hilly and in fairness Wiggo had said this was likely earlier this year.


----------



## tigger (24 Oct 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Am I being cynical thinking it would be better for SKY if Froome lost the Tour instead of Wiggins now that Contador is back?



Yes. If Froome is in the same form as this years tour he's far better suited to the Parcours.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2012)

From tonights Evening Standard

BRADLEY WIGGINS faces an arduous defence of his Tour de France title after the route for the 2013 race was unveiled in Paris today. The 100th Tour, which will start in Corsica on June 29 and finish at dusk on Paris’ Champs- Elysees on July 21, includes seven mountain stages, four of which boast mountain-top finishes.​​The peloton will climb Alpe d’Huez twice on stage 18 with the other summit finishes scheduled for Ax-3 Domaines, Mont Ventoux and Annecy-Semnoz.​Although there are two individual time trials and a team ride against the clock, disciplines in which Wiggins revels, the second time trial from Embrun to Chorges in the final week is hillier, with that stage and the route as a whole playing more to the strengths of Wiggins’s team-mate Chris Froome.​Team Sky have said they will wait to digest the route fully before deciding how to tackle it but it has been suggested that Froome will play the role of team leader at the Tour with Wiggins, who as defending champion will undoubtedly argue his case to head up Sky, doing so at the Giro d’Italia.​When asked to pick a team leader, Sky boss Dave Brailsford said: “We had the first and second-placed riders this year which puts us in an interesting position going into next year’s planning.​“Bradley’s the champion but the whole excitement about today is to see what the course is like and that will dictate our plans. It’s not about one rider but the team trying to put the best team out to win the race.”​The biggest threats to a continued British stranglehold on the race look likely to come from Spain’s Alberto Contador, who missed this year’s race following a doping ban, and Andy Schleck, who was ruled out by injury.​When asked for the biggest challenger in his quest for victory, Contador said: “Froome. His potential for attacking in the mountains is far, far higher. Even though it’s your form that ends up making a difference on a climb, the attacks themselves can be important.”​Froome is clear where his focus lies for next year. He said: “I do not know if I will be able to ride two big Tours. I will only be able to seek one win and I have the Tour in mind.”​


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Oct 2012)

So long as Sky can put together enough quality guys for each GT in order to support their GC hopes. They will need to see how many are left after their latest contractual requirement.


----------



## doctornige (25 Oct 2012)

So no Lance Pharmstrong "MY jersey!" nonsense then. Brad has class, but I still bet there was a hell of a discussion to get to this point.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Oct 2012)

Pardon my ignorance, but would it be very unusual for the current TdF winner not do defend his title?


----------



## asterix (25 Oct 2012)

Can you imagine the former winner of several TdFs saying he would support a team mates attempt instead of his own. Can't remember the guy's name, but you get the picture.


----------



## 007fair (25 Oct 2012)

Pardon my even greater ignorance but how exactly does Brad 'support' Froome? or vice versa of course. All this LA stuff has ironically got me INTO pro cycling whereas before I could take it of leave it. So i'm not really aware of how a team mate can support another. Do they mean Brad will be a pace maker so Froome can slipstream him? If it came to the end and Brad had more energy than Froome left - would he not just take it or would he deliberately stay behind?


----------



## tigger (25 Oct 2012)

My take on it is that Wiggins wants to try and win the Giro next year. In his interview on Sky Sports News he used words to the effect of "if I am allowed to go for the Giro". This is no great surprise to me when you think about Wiggins. Firstly he is a genuine fan and has a real passion for the history of the sport. Now he has a TDF under his belt I suspect if he could choose between a second TDF title or a Giro he would take the latter as it broadens his Palmeres and makes a bigger impression on the history books. Wiggins is also very realistic and calculated in his approach to racing. He knows next years TDF will be more difficult for him to win as it is more mountainous and there is less ITT kilometres, but he feels, as does Shane Sutton and other commentators, that the Giro route may suit him better. He also knows thats its next to impossible for a clean rider to win the Giro, recover, and then win the Tour 4 weeks later. Then factor in that he is a team player and he may feel he does owe something to Froome, who is on paper better suited to next years TDF course. So on balance, its better for him and the team for him to target the Giro next year

I think he will still ride the tour and try to support Froome in the mountains plus of course he would be plan B if something goes wrong with/for Froome. In a sense he will want to defend it in person, but he knows winning it again will be more difficult. Like Cav at the Worlds this year.

I think next year won't fit the plan, but I also think Wiggins has aspirations for Paris-Roubaix some time


----------



## 400bhp (25 Oct 2012)

asterix said:


> Can you imagine the former winner of several TdFs saying he would support a team mates attempt instead of his own. Can't remember the guy's name, but you get the picture.


 
Is that the former former winner? Nope, can't remember him too.


----------



## thom (25 Oct 2012)

007fair said:


> Pardon my even greater ignorance but how exactly does Brad 'support' Froome? or vice versa of course. All this LA stuff has ironically got me INTO pro cycling whereas before I could take it of leave it. So i'm not really aware of how a team mate can support another. Do they mean Brad will be a pace maker so Froome can slipstream him? If it came to the end and Brad had more energy than Froome left - would he not just take it or would he deliberately stay behind?


As well as setting pace and slipstreaming, include also going back to the team car for bottles/food and covering breaks of other riders.
Brad probably has a better race brain than Froome so Chris can benefit from his judgement on the road.


----------



## Hont (25 Oct 2012)

007fair said:


> Pardon my even greater ignorance but how exactly does Brad 'support' Froome? or vice versa of course. All this LA stuff has ironically got me INTO pro cycling whereas before I could take it of leave it. So i'm not really aware of how a team mate can support another. Do they mean Brad will be a pace maker so Froome can slipstream him? If it came to the end and Brad had more energy than Froome left - would he not just take it or would he deliberately stay behind?


What thom said.

Your last point - if Brad goes for win at the Giro he won't be capable of winning the Tour, so there is very little chance he would be in a position to leave Froome behind (barring accidents of course). Brad would be very useful to Froome in the mountains, covering attacks, leading him on the descents and making sure he takes enough food and water etc. He also has a good reputation in the peloton (AFAIK) and speaks good French, which could come in handy if alliances need to be formed on the road.


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Oct 2012)

I also think that SKY will split Froome and Wiggins as team leaders over the two tours, as it plays to their individual strengths. As I mentioned in the OP, I also think there is an aspect of letting Chris have a shot in order to keep him at SKY. He must of had some tasty offers on the table after his performances this yr, so a certain amount of trading would have had to be done, but actually as others have mentioned, there really is very little downside to this strategy.

It may be too much to hope for, but can you imagine the frenzy if British riders won BOTH grand tours .


----------



## raindog (26 Oct 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> ....... but can you imagine the frenzy if British riders won BOTH grand tours .


"BOTH"? There are three.
So let's let JTL loose on the Vuelta....


----------



## gavroche (26 Oct 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> It may be too much to hope for, but can you imagine the frenzy if British riders won BOTH grand tours .


 I don't think that is likely to happen! Brad won't win the TDF next year if he does the Giro first.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> It may be too much to hope for, but can you imagine the frenzy if British riders won BOTH grand tours .


 there are 3 grand tours.

but as Meatloaf says 2 out of 3 aint bad


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Oct 2012)

gavroche said:


> I don't think that is likely to happen! Brad won't win the TDF next year if he does the Giro first.


 
I think he meant Brad Winning the Giro and Froome taking the TdF! Anyway, carry on!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Oct 2012)

As per post #11, how many more will they lose
http://road.cc/content/news/69535-bobby-julich-leaves-team-sky-after-owning-doping-past


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Oct 2012)

Out of curiosity why doesn't Froome ride under the county of his birth?


----------



## Andy84 (26 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Out of curiosity why doesn't Froome ride under the county of his birth?



You could ask the same of Wiggins


----------



## Hont (26 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Out of curiosity why doesn't Froome ride under the county of his birth?


I assume you mean country. He did ride as a Kenyan for a while but I understand that he was approached by British Cycling and I believe he has been quoted as "feeling" British.


----------



## Hont (26 Oct 2012)

Andy84 said:


> You could ask the same of Wiggins


 
Wiggins is slightly different as he, at least, grew up in the UK.

Found that Froome quote now...

"Although I was riding under the Kenyan flag I made it clear that I had always carried a British passport and felt British"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...hits-high-notes-in-cruel-mountain-stages.html


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Oct 2012)

Hont said:


> Found that Froome quote now...
> "Although I was riding under the Kenyan flag I made it clear that I had always carried a British passport and felt British"


 
lol I did mean country 
Call me a skeptic but I can't help but wonder if he felt British prior to coming into contact with Great Britain coach Rod Ellingworth


----------



## just jim (26 Oct 2012)

I'm not sure if this book will do Contador any favours. Pretty frank stuff.


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I think he meant Brad Winning the Giro and Froome taking the TdF! Anyway, carry on!


 
Yes I did, seems as Brad will do team lead in Grio and domestique in the tour, and Chris is very likely to target just the tour, so I doubt SKY would send either one of them to the Vuelta.

But as raindog says, why not let the newly signed JTL loose on it. I expect him to ride either the tour or Giro as a support climber, but IF he rode the Giro he could have enough rest time to target the Vuelta in form.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Lance Pharmstrong


 
snigger...I like that..its the first time I've seen it too.


----------



## II tanfi3ld II (26 Oct 2012)

Froome defo for the win!!!


----------



## montage (26 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> "BOTH"? There are three.
> So let's let JTL loose on the Vuelta....


 
Uran must nearly at the stage where he is thinking about leadership, but I wouldn't put it past Froome to ride it if he fails to win the tour - no olympic games means he might be able to recover adequately. Sky have some serious firepower for all three grand tours, I reckon that they just need to be careful of backing the same few horses time and time again, otherwise the up and coming riders might start to get frustrated. Porte could be another leader, but I don't see Sky letting him skip the tour, what with an important TTT


----------



## gavroche (26 Oct 2012)

despite his talent, Froome wont win. His young age and lack of tactical experience will be his downfall, as it was in the Vuelta.


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Oct 2012)

gavroche said:


> despite his talent, Froome wont win. His young age and lack of tactical experience will be his downfall, as it was in the Vuelta.


 
But, if he had Brad riding for him calling the plays on the road, that's a good combination. As for this years Vuelta, I think he just ran out of beans against guys with fresh legs, I mean coming off a year like he's had and still coming in 4th is pretty impressive.


----------



## doctornige (27 Oct 2012)

I am also not sure that Froome can take it. If he focuses on Le Tour and nothing else, then maybe. But, he has the time trials to deal with along with the hills, which he copes with so well. We all remember him leading Wiggo up whatever stage that was as the end of Le Tour, but the event is so much more than that. If he is in prime for 2013 with Sky, then good,luck, but he has some class opponents to deal with.


----------



## jifdave (27 Oct 2012)

interesting split fopr the sky core group.....
who will get who?

knees, henao, uran, rogers, porte.... are they gonna spread themselves too thin going for two GC's.

Next year i think the best two support riders have to be the columbian's which i think will both end up on the giro.

The conversation between froome and wiggo must have gone....

Froome: i want the TDF this year
Wiggo: fine, i'll take the columbians to the giro......
Froome: doh!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Oct 2012)

Historicalness?


----------



## 400bhp (27 Oct 2012)

gavroche said:


> despite his talent, Froome wont win. His young age and lack of tactical experience will be his downfall, as it was in the Vuelta.


 
His downfall in the Vuelta was that he was knackered from doing the TdF and the olympics.


----------



## Hip Priest (27 Oct 2012)

Andy84 said:


> You could ask the same of Wiggins


 
The only member of GB's olympic road race team to be born in the UK was Ian Stannard.


----------



## andrew_s (28 Oct 2012)

jifdave said:


> interesting split fopr the sky core group.....
> who will get who?
> knees, henao, uran, rogers, porte.... are they gonna spread themselves too thin going for two GC's.


Rogers probably won't be a Sky rider by next year.



jonny jeez said:


> doctornige said:
> 
> 
> > Lance Pharmstrong
> ...


Where have you been all these years?


----------



## thom (28 Oct 2012)

andrew_s said:


> Rogers probably won't be a Sky rider by next year.


I think Rogers probably will be at Sky next year - after the loss of Yates and de Jongh from the support staff, most likely Sky have completed their process for the riders.


----------



## johnr (29 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> there are 3 grand tours.
> 
> but as Meatloaf says 2 out of 3 aint bad


 But only one of them allows special sandwiches


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Dec 2012)

asterix said:


> Can you imagine the former winner of several TdFs saying he would support a team mates attempt instead of his own. Can't remember the guy's name, but you get the picture.


 
Bernard Hinault for Greg Lemond.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Dec 2012)

I think the main issue will be the strength of the Sky teams at both the Giro and the TDF .

I hope that Froome rides only the TDF and gets the better team to win the TDF, but it's possible that the stronger team could be used at the Giro to support Wiggins. Perhaps they can do both but I'm not sure after last year. Froome was not only understandably jaded at the Vuelta last season, he also had a weaker team than the one Sky fielded for the TDF.

It all remains to be seen.


----------



## montage (2 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I think the main issue will be the strength of the Sky teams at both the Giro and the TDF .
> 
> I hope that Froome rides only the TDF and gets the better team to win the TDF, but it's possible that the stronger team could be used at the Giro to support Wiggins. Perhaps they can do both but I'm not sure after last year. Froome was not only understandably jaded at the Vuelta last season, he also had a weaker team than the one Sky fielded for the TDF.
> 
> It all remains to be seen.


 
Heano and Uran are pretty amazing wingmen in the mountains, arguably stronger in the mountains then Porte, Rogers et al. Sky can field a pretty formidable team in all three grand tours - It'll be interesting to see who goes for the Vuelta as the GC hope. I imagine Froome will be feeling up for it without the olympics


----------



## asterix (3 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Bernard Hinault for Greg Lemond.


 
No, not that former winner, I meant the former, former winner.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Dec 2012)

montage said:


> Heano and Uran are pretty amazing wingmen in the mountains


 
Either could win GTs if properly supported. Henao in particular I have no doubt will be a future Vuelta and/or Giro winner.


----------



## Adam Robertson (4 Dec 2012)

has anyone on here been to France to watch the tour ? we're going on fri 19th to the 22nd just for the final day on the 
champs Elysee found a hotel just working out the nearest airport is it CDG ?


----------



## oldroadman (4 Dec 2012)

Adam Robertson said:


> has anyone on here been to France to watch the tour ? we're going on fri 19th to the 22nd just for the final day on the
> champs Elysee found a hotel just working out the nearest airport is it CDG ?


 
Gly in to whichever airport is directly connected to your most local. Be careful with Ryanair, they will probably land you 90km from Paris on what they call "Paris xxx", likely an old military airfield. Seemingly cheapest is not always best!
Any of the Paris airports around the city are RER/metro connected, or have a short bus link to the trains.


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Dec 2012)

Go via CDG and get the RER/Metro into the city, it's very easy and straight forward.


----------



## PpPete (5 Dec 2012)

There is also a bus to the Porte Maillot which is a bit less than a mile from Place de l'Etoile (where the route turns at the top of the Champs Elysees this year)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Dec 2012)

Well, it seems Wiggins may have other ideas - he says he wants to defend his Tour title, and he's leaving Dave B with a bit of a problem to sort out.


----------



## PpPete (13 Dec 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, it seems Wiggins may have other ideas - he says he wants to defend his Tour title, and he's leaving Dave B with a bit of a problem to sort out.


 
Looks to me like a PR gambit to give a bit of emphasis to the fact that he is sacrificing his own chances to support Froome.


----------



## Hont (13 Dec 2012)

I just wonder if the broken ribs have put him behind in his training so that the Giro is no longer an option.

But I guess we won't know the real reason until his next autobiography in November 2013.

Either way, two leaders in a Grand Tour is never a recipe for long-lasting team spirit and happiness...Hinault/Lemond, Armstrong/Contador, Roche/Visentini...


----------



## thom (13 Dec 2012)

Hont said:


> I just wonder if the broken ribs have put him behind in his training so that the Giro is no longer an option.
> 
> But I guess we won't know the real reason until his next autobiography in November 2013.
> 
> Either way, two leaders in a Grand Tour is never a recipe for long-lasting team spirit and happiness...Hinault/Lemond, Armstrong/Contador, Roche/Visentini...


I didn't hear the interview but I wonder whether this line is going to be clarified after the filter of Sky's media machine like various other Wiggo pronouncements.

I think he ought to have the right to choose to defend his tour title if that is indeed what he is most motivated by. 

He just should make a decision with his team and let Froome know the score so he can focus on the alternative of the Giro/TdF. The tour will be harder for him to win next year given the route and the competition of Contador. It shouldn't be an after thought to the Giro and I don't think he has great chances to win either, let alone both.

This decision and discussion would probably be better made in private in respect to his employers and team-mates.


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> From tonights Evening Standard
> 
> BRADLEY WIGGINS faces an arduous defence of his Tour de France title after the route for the 2013 race was unveiled in Paris today. The 100th Tour, which will start in Corsica on June 29 and finish at dusk on Paris’ Champs- Elysees on July 21, includes seven mountain stages, four of which boast mountain-top finishes.​​The peloton will climb Alpe d’Huez twice on stage 18 with the other summit finishes scheduled for Ax-3 Domaines, Mont Ventoux and Annecy-Semnoz.​Although there are two individual time trials and a team ride against the clock, disciplines in which Wiggins revels, the second time trial from Embrun to Chorges in the final week is hillier, with that stage and the route as a whole playing more to the strengths of Wiggins’s team-mate Chris Froome.​Team Sky have said they will wait to digest the route fully before deciding how to tackle it but it has been suggested that Froome will play the role of team leader at the Tour with Wiggins, who as defending champion will undoubtedly argue his case to head up Sky, doing so at the Giro d’Italia.​When asked to pick a team leader, Sky boss Dave Brailsford said: “We had the first and second-placed riders this year which puts us in an interesting position going into next year’s planning.​“Bradley’s the champion but the whole excitement about today is to see what the course is like and that will dictate our plans. It’s not about one rider but the team trying to put the best team out to win the race.”​The biggest threats to a continued British stranglehold on the race look likely to come from Spain’s Alberto Contador, who missed this year’s race following a doping ban, and Andy Schleck, who was ruled out by injury.​When asked for the biggest challenger in his quest for victory, Contador said: “Froome. His potential for attacking in the mountains is far, far higher. Even though it’s your form that ends up making a difference on a climb, the attacks themselves can be important.”​Froome is clear where his focus lies for next year. He said: “I do not know if I will be able to ride two big Tours. I will only be able to seek one win and I have the Tour in mind.”​


 
Dont forget Rodrigues and Val Verdi...


----------



## 400bhp (14 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Dont forget *Rodrigues* and Val Verdi...


 
Teamless?


----------



## jifdave (14 Dec 2012)

id be very suprised if katusha cant get a wildcard for all three tours.


----------



## montage (16 Dec 2012)

Sounds like wiggo has been on a bit of a bender of late


----------



## thom (16 Dec 2012)

montage said:


> Sounds like wiggo has been on a bit of a bender of late


On the one hand, he kept on banging on about not succumbing to a celebrity lifestyle with his success. On the other, he had a couple of weeks getting quite close to it. 
Steve Peters must be happy he'll have continued work while Brad's at Sky, what with the history of Wiggo's father... But in contrast to the last Olympics, its only taken a short time to get back to the ascetic life of a pro-cyclist, from which he ought to be given some slack if occasionally he needs to step away to let off steam.


----------



## PpPete (16 Dec 2012)

40 hangovers worth? That's some slack.


----------



## just jim (16 Dec 2012)

I liked that article it was honest. Habits eh? I like that about him - conflicted but honest.


----------



## Slaav (16 Dec 2012)

just jim said:


> I liked that article it was honest. Habits eh? I like that about him - conflicted but honest.


 
Agreed - no PR bullsh1t flying around (well a healthy small amount )

He seems to simply say it as he sees it! And also agree, a slight conflict in some of his actions and statements but then he can be forgiven for those surely???


----------



## Intelligenthamster (16 Dec 2012)

Well done to Brad for the SPOTY award.


----------



## thom (18 Dec 2012)

The saga continues:

Brailsford said that Sky would attempt to approach it in the same way that British Cycling would with a track cyclist attempting to win three medals at the same Olympic Games. "You don't get too hung up about setting broader goals. The key thing is not to think about it as a whole. You take it step by step. You go for the first, see where you are at, then move on. That is the approach we would take for this as well.


----------



## montage (18 Dec 2012)

Annoying for Froome, but competition improves the breed


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2012)

PpPete said:


> 40 hangovers worth? That's some slack.


Like father, like son?


----------



## Herbie (31 Dec 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Am I being cynical thinking it would be better for SKY if Froome lost the Tour instead of Wiggins now that Contador is back?


 
I think Contador will have to go some to beat Froome...i'm hoping for big things from him in the coming years


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Dec 2012)

I would like to see Froome get the win but I think that Contador's previous experience could well be the advantage he needs to get the jersey again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alpinecycling (31 Dec 2012)

My suspicion-Wiggo rides the Giro depending how Froomie looks early season.Don't forget Froomie hardly raced early 2012.Not too well with his bilharzia I think.They will want to see what his numbers look like then and probably won't make a call until the season is well under way.Pretty early to decide now.Wiggo keeping his options open.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jan/22/wiggins-froome-sky-tour-de-france

1. Froome will lead Sky's TdF team.
2. Wiggins has shaved off his sideburns!!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jan/22/wiggins-froome-sky-tour-de-france


Looks like wiggo is suggesting his goal is harder than Froomes, is this bitterness creeping in? As he made no reference to tour being easier than the Giro last year

"Wiggins said he felt it would be harder to win the Giro than it had been to take victory in the Tour de France,"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Looks like wiggo is suggesting his goal is harder than Froomes, is this bitterness creeping in? As he made no reference to tour being easier than the Giro last year
> 
> "Wiggins said he felt it would be harder to win the Giro than it had been to take victory in the Tour de France,"


 
I think he's being realistic about the proportion of TT versus tough mountain stages: last year's TdF parcours favoured him whereas it will be harder for him in the Giro this year. Nothing necessarily to do with Froome at all.


----------



## thom (25 Jan 2013)

Nice interview in the guardian with Chris Froome


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2013)

thom said:


> Nice interview in the guardian with Chris Froome


Yes, but it would also be nice if they learned how to spell _'pedal'_!


----------



## Crackle (25 Jan 2013)

thom said:


> Nice interview in the guardian with Chris Froome


I'm warming to Froome.


----------



## thom (25 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> I'm warming to Froome.


yeah - he has plenty of time to get more experience, bags of talent and a great attitude.
In terms of Grand Tours, he has a great chance to win more than Brad over his career.
Parts of his story as told here I did not know. I hope the "team tension" stories at Sky are left behind and both he and Brad have great years.


----------



## dragon72 (25 Jan 2013)

I'm still confused about the thinking behind Wiggo doing the TdF at all. 
Okay, the winner of the previous year should be there to defend the jersey, but he's said he won't be going for the win. So what's the point?
Then there's the argument that he'll "repay" Froome for last year's support in the TdF by supporting Froome for the win. But is he the best person to do this? Wiggo, although more and more an all-rounder, is really a time-trial specialist and (except for TTTs) you can't support somebody else with your TT skills. Yeah, he can pull well in a lead-out train, as we saw him doing for Cav last year, but Froome will just be looking for safety in the bunch in the flat stages. And as for the mountains, we've all seen that Froome is the better grimpeur by quite a way. I reckon Froome will be looking for mountain specialists to help him. Don't the team selectors at Sky have other options for support for Froome?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2013)

dragon72 said:


> I'm still confused about the thinking behind Wiggo doing the TdF at all.
> Okay, the winner of the previous year should be there to defend the jersey, but he's said he won't be going for the win. So what's the point?


Especially if he is knackered after a really hard ride in the Giro!


----------



## raindog (25 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> I'm warming to Froome.


I'm not.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jan 2013)

raindog said:


> I'm not.


What do you not like?

Initially, I thought that what he was saying didn't match what he was thinking, which was probably true. I thought he was naive tactically and a little immature. I think I'm starting to see those things change in him. That article also filled in a bit more about him, what makes him tick, what drives him and I liked what I read. There's definitely a selfish side to him, which has the potential to make him a bit ugly, hence my early dislike but that seems to be driven by him being a little uncomfortable with himself and I think that's changing, he seems more at ease.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

Wiggins has mentioned before that he only targets the races he can win now. Do you think there is the possibility that Brailsford/Sky have decided that Contador and JRod will be too much for Wiggins in the mountains. Especially considering the amount of climbing in this years Tour??
Maybe they are thinking that they have two potential leaders/winners and are splitting the team in order to win more or accumulate more team points.
I agree with Dragon72. I can understand Froome pulling Wiggins up climbs so that Wiggins can then either bring back time or gain more time in TT, but Wiggins could not do that for Froome. Especially with the likes of Jrod and AC around.
I believe Sky will try to win both but Wiggins will miss the Tour. IMO.

Oh and as for Froome, i really liked him but after the 2012 Tour where he disobeyed orders, something about him just doesn't sit right. Just my opinion again tho.....


----------



## montage (25 Jan 2013)

Wiggo is still the 2nd best climbing in Sky.... the Colombians are hot on his heels though. Besides, he's a pretty formidable plan b.


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2013)

I think you're underestimating Wiggins. He's no Contador climber but he beat everyone bar the doper Valverde and Froome up the mountains. In theory he could lead Froome to the last few kms but I doubt that will happen somehow.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

It is such a strange scenario. how many tour winners would then go on (in their prime) to support a team mate the following year?? I mean does Froome really have the beating of Wiggins?? Does Froome even have the beating of Contador or JRod?? Wiggins could put minutes into JRod in the TT's and maybe some decent time into Contador too. Froome might not even beat Contador in the TT. 

Does Wiggins not seem like the better option with Froome as the pace maker again? At least this way they would have 2 options. 
Seems an odd scenario but if they win both the Giro and Tour then i suppose it will be regarded as another Brailsford masterclass.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Especially if he is knackered after a really hard ride in the Giro!


Maybe the point is he is a member of a team, and as such would be there to support the team's ambitions, which dont need to be his own solely.


----------



## fozy tornip (25 Jan 2013)

thom said:


> Nice interview in the guardian with Chris Froome


I read that. Perhaps you can all help clear something up for me which I think I may've missed in the article itself: Froome's MTB riding mentor David Kinjah, did he have a number 1, or dreadlocks?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Maybe the point is he is a member of a team, and as such would be there to support the team's ambitions, which dont need to be his own solely.


True mate, though he would be supporting someone who, in his own words, was not a team player and attacking him in the 2012 tour. He said he was more afraid of Froome attacking him than he was Cadel or Nibali!! Says lots.........

Hows the snow your way?? My weekends ride is buggered again. Even CX. It's too deep. Turbo, yet again.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jan 2013)

@Pedro we had another 12 inches today on top of the two or three still lying from last week, though the roads had been well cleared, today was spent on the skinny skis in the woods instead, so not so bad. Had a couple good rides this week too. Hopeful for the weekend, a thaw is due.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> @Pedro we had another 12 inches today on top of the two or three still lying from last week, though the roads had been well cleared, today was spent on the skinny skis in the woods instead, so not so bad. Had a couple good rides this week too. Hopeful for the weekend, a thaw is due.


I have already planned out the two turbo trainer sessions. I am not so optimistic. ha.


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2013)

What the grauniad think are the schedules for Brad and Chris :

*Bradley Wiggins*
11-16 Feb Tour of Oman
18-24 March Tour of Catalonia
16-19 April Tour of Trentino
21 April Liège-Bastogne-Liège
4-26 May Giro d'Italia
13-16 June (Possibly) Route du Sud
29 June-21 July Tour de France

*Chris Froome*
11-16 Feb Tour of Oman
6-12 March Tirreno-Adriatico
23-24 March Critérium International
21 April Liège-Bastogne-Liège
23-28 April Tour of Romandie
22-26 May (Possibly) Bayern-Rundfahrt
2-9 June Critérium de Dauphiné
29 June-21 July Tour de France​​


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (8 Feb 2013)

With a fair bit of racing in between, is it necessary for team Sky to declare their TdF main contender now? Would it be poor tactics to leave the question unanswered until nearer the event? Quite a happy position psychologically if you have 2 viable contenders for the win provided the boss can handle it!



> He said he was more afraid of Froome attacking him than he was Cadel or Nibali!! Says lots.........


 
Although if the attack was outside the team he would have team support as indeed he did; if from inside the team, what then? Potentially bad for the whole team, I'd suggest.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> With a fair bit of racing in between, *is it necessary for team Sky to declare their TdF main contender now*? Would it be poor tactics to leave the question unanswered until nearer the event? Quite a happy position psychologically if you have 2 viable contenders for the win provided the boss can handle it!
> 
> 
> 
> Although if the attack was outside the team he would have team support as indeed he did; if from inside the team, what then? Potentially bad for the whole team, I'd suggest.


 
It's not necessary, no. But it seems that Sky are that well organised, that they plan the detail to the nth degree - which I understand will mean all the races between now and then will be chosen specifically with an ultimate goal in mind.


----------

